# Extractors?



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm trying to go slowly - comparing and weighing out factors that may or may not make me do this :doh: in a few years. I don't plan to grow larger than 8-10 hives....

Any reviews/opinions on this baby:

http://www.betterbee.com/images/italiancompactor.jpg

"The BEST little extractor for the money in the industry today! If you have only a few hives and want the convenience and ease of extracting, this is just what you need. Highly polished stainless steel, quality construction, metal gears with 3:1 ratio makes cranking so easy, plus an added bonus: a 100 lb. tank with built-in filter screen - all in one handy unit! The extractor clamps securely to the tank and has holes in the bottom so as you extract the honey, it runs down through the strainer screen and into the holding tank. This is a great cost effective set-up for the hobby beekeeper. Basket is designed to hold two 9-1/8" frames or four 5-1/8" frames or four 6-1/2" frames. Includes 1-1/2" plastic honey gate. Tank is 16" deep and with the holding tank is 35-1/2" high and is 16" in diameter. (Ship Wt: Extractor w/tank 70 lbs., w/o tank 50 lbs.,Stand/10 lbs. in separate box). 

New! Stand: While some shorter beekeepers might feel the stand makes the extractor too tall to operate efficiently, this stand will come in very handy when bottling honey from the holding tank part of the extractor. Not included with the extractor. 

Note: Always leave gate open when extracting! 

Note: We recommend using a food approved lubricant to regularly lightly lubricate the gearing assembly for the extractor. 

Hint: Allow the honey to settle in the tank for a day and you are ready to bottle."

Got a few more I'm mulling over....watching eBay....etc.

Thanks!

Tony


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

I use to beekeep late 70's thru mid to late 80s. When I had about 3 colonies I used, Kelley's 2 frame reversable extractor (hand crank extractor). I eventually expanded to 12-15 colonies. Had a friend that had 10 frame power extractor which he sold to me and I sold my reversable to my Uncle prior to using the 10 frame power. Big Mistake. 

The two frame hand crank was much quicker and more convenient. When the extractor removes honey from one side the weight on the opposite (non extrated) side mashes the wax on the side being extracted. Then when you go to remove the frames they are hard to pull out and reverse by hand. Takes time for the power extractor to obtain sufficient speed to extract and then takes time to power down. After the honey frames are uncapped it might take 45 seconds to drop the frames in the basket, spin honey out one side, stop reverse the baskets, and spin out the other side. Quick and a lot less messy and damage to the frames.

The reversable two frame had a clutch to where after you quit spinning the hand crank the basket would continue. Then after the honey was gone you could apply the brake and stop immediately, reverse the frames without removing from the basket and extract the other side. Took less time to do than to explain here. 

I couldn't find in their catalog but found it online here:https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkprod/detail.aspx?item=666

Also, this was made of a much heavier metal than the power extractor I purchased, and would last forever. It is more expensive, but when I buy one next year this will be the one I get. Their toll free number is 1800 233 2899.

Might consider this for small operation. I intend to run about 40 colonies and retail all my honey, and I will use this extractor.

Danny


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

How do you think this one fares. I have had my eye on it. 

http://www.bindaree.com.au/pricelists/products/extractor_fritz_6.htm


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

How much is the German made one? I use to have a Galvinized extractor, that had 4 baskets in it. These baskets would flip back and forth. You would flip them all one direction, turn the motor on, stop it, flip them the other direction, turn the motor back on. It worked great! Have no idea who made it. Sold it when I sold my hives 20 years ago. I never had a problem with comb getting smashed against the wire. I always used wired foundation.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think the best extractor for someone with less than a dozen colonies is better off without one...

"All this seems obvious enough, and yet time after time I have seen novice beekeepers, as soon as they had built their apiaries up to a half dozen or so hives, begin to look around for an extractor. It is as if one were to establish a small garden by the kitchen door, and then at once begin looking for a tractor to till it with. Unless then, you have, or plan eventually to have, perhaps fifty or more colonies of bees, you should try to resist looking in bee catalogs at the extractors and other enchanting and tempting tools that are offered and instead look with renewed fondness at your little pocket knife, so symbolic of the simplicity that is the mark of every truly good life." --Richard Taylor, The Comb Honey Book


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

That is that man's, and your opinion, but unless you have another method of removing the honey without destroying the comb, I say get an extractor. When I first started beekeeping 30 years ago, I found a commercial beekeeper that had a 4 frame extractor he didn't use, who let me borrow it. Then, after I bought mine, I did the same for others. Extractors are relatively cheap, compared to what they use to be. Heck, they even have a plastic one for less than $125, and there are plans for building one with a small drum, put out by the USDA.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

EastSideBuzz said:


> How do you think this one fares. I have had my eye on it.
> 
> http://www.bindaree.com.au/pricelists/products/extractor_fritz_6.htm


WOW! German ingenuity and workmanship is hard to beat, but is it affordable?
One thing I like about the hand crank, is that I have always been an independent ole cuss and hate being tied to the power grid, but that's just me.

Danny


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

It's hard to beat a hand crank for a few hives. The electrics do speed things up though. I guess when you get up to about 10-12 hives, you need to start looking for something else. I had a 4 frame electric, and I thought when I got it, "What a waste", but soon found out it sure made things easy!!! Mann Lake sells a 6/3 manual extractor for $255. It will do 6 shallow, or 3 medium or deep frames. Cheap enough.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> I think the best extractor for someone with less than a dozen colonies is better off without one...


yes, unfortunately many decisions one makes is not based upon sound financial repercussions, like how many gallons of honey it will take to justify spending (at today's prices) thousands of dollars to extract honey. When one can cut and squeeze and have two products, wax and honey. I did this my first year when I only had one colony. I was given free plastic buckets with lids from a local bakery and used cheese cloth to strain the honey (we also milked our own cow, made our own butter and cheese). Used my cheese press to press honey. But I was young and wanton with the indiscretions of my youth, purchased the hand crank which really was a time saver, but then messed up by selling it before trying the power 10 frame radial.

Danny


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

Where is Anderson County at? I live in Orange, which is as far southeast as you can go in Texas.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Chick said:


> Where is Anderson County at? I live in Orange, which is as far southeast as you can go in Texas.


Yes, you all got hit pretty hard by hurrican Rita. I am about 60 miles due south of Tyler, between Palestine and Crocket.

Danny


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, Rita tore us up. Then Ike, right behind it. The bee hives that Rita left behind, were killed out by the C-130 spraying for mosquitoes. That's why I am back into Bees. There were not any left here.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> I think the best extractor for someone with less than a dozen colonies is better off without one...


I'm fortunate that I can borrow a four-frame galv. relatively easy...it's just that I'd rather not. Sometimes it seems I could tear up an anvil. I also am set up with plastic foundation. I could remove the comb but rather save it. 

I have considered the more economical plastic....but for $100 more I could go SS...$200 more puts me heavy duty SS and metal gears...

If I keep bees 10 years, thats $20-$50 per year for extracting. I look on eBay and think I could get all my money back if I sold it in 10 years. Just hurts trying to go that initial investment. :scratch:

Thanks to everyone responding!

C.C.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

There are lots of good choices out there on the market!
I hope you consider buying an American made extractor too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

I guess all the extractors by Dadant, Walter Kelley, Mann Lake, Beesource, etc, are American made? I know there is a guy selling Chinese stuff on ebay, and people are paying as miuch for it, as you can get it from one of the aforementioned companies, and no warranty!


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

MAXANT said:


> There are lots of good choices out there on the market!
> I hope you consider buying an American made extractor too! :thumbsup:


Do any American models have reversable frame power models. The only reversable model (other than the German) I have run across is Kelley's two frame, but now someone mentioned a reversable 4 frame he had. Do all the powers made now require a maual reversing of the frames?

Danny


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

MAXANT said:


> There are lots of good choices out there on the market!
> I hope you consider buying an American made extractor too! :thumbsup:


Yes, I have five different ones saved to my desktop...arranged in order of price...lowest up to highest. The order also appears to be the same for quality. #5 is the only one I see advertising "Made in the USA" - and the one I want the worstest! 

MAXANT - thank you for your very polite reminder. 

C.C.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh prey tell your list.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Uhhhhmmmm....seriously?

Oh - I did start this thread, didn't I? 

I will post the links for the purpose of comparison. Any comments or additions will be greatly appreciated.

Note to moderator: If this would be more appropriate as a PM or e-mail, please respond.

Thanks,
C.C.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Make and models will be sufficient.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks, Bizzybee.

As it turns out, the make and model seems to be specific to the supplier - not manufacturer. Some didn't even list a model...just a picture, description and price. The one I linked to at the beginning of this thread, I just realized, is offered by another supplier under a different model number. :scratch:

Simply put, I'm not sure how to post my list without it having the appearance of a recommendation rather than my personal interest. As a matter of fairness, I'll send it to anyone interested - in a PM. 

E/SBuzz - yours is on the way asap.

C.C.


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

MAXANT said:


> There are lots of good choices out there on the market!
> I hope you consider buying an American made extractor too! :thumbsup:


I need to purchase an extractor and have been looking at the 3100 for a while now.

I know that when I DO buckle down and shell out some cash that it will likely be from Maxant. I don't want to have to make the purchase more than once.

Any chance you guys have any floor demo's or dented ones you might part with at a discount? I can swing by to pick up/take a look if you do.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Come on down! I am sure we can work something out! :shhhh:


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey wait a minute now!! Do I get a rebate if I kick a ding in the side of mine??? :shhhh:


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Forget about all the other extractors. Buy a Maxant you won’t find a better made extractor anywhere.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I can't jump out that far Brent because I haven't used or seen them all. But I know a well built piece of equipment when I see it. The Maxant is a simple design, well engineered, solid components and excellent craftsmanship. No doubt I'll not be the one to wear out my 4100 in my life time! Sweet extractor for sure!


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

What makes the Maxant a better extractor than the others? Features? Materials?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

All of the major brands are fine. Dadant, Maxant, Kelley, etc are all going to outlast you. Many, many people are very happy with the imported extractors, especially the 9/18 that seems to come from Italy. Many bigger producers prefer multiple 9/18 extractors to having a single larger extractor because of load/unload time. My old Dadant 20/36 was 20-30 years old when I bought it and it will outlast me. I highly recommend buying used. It takes a lot of honey to pay for an extractor. This is a machine you use 1 or 2 days a year for most people. Sinking big money into something seldom used doesn't make sense. Maxant is a great extractor. So are the others. Is one better than another? Probably, but you will likely never know it except when you pay for it.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

I wish I had kept my old extractor when I sold out, years ago. It was galvinized, 4 frame electric. It must have been 40-50 years old when I bought it for $95. (with 2 decapping knives!)


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

As Ross stated, ALL extractors are good. It boils down to features, quality, materials used, and price. However,the single most important thing to look for is WARRANTY! You also want to make sure to check availability of replacement parts as well as cost.
There are some decent deals on the market for used extractors, its a matter of timing. They generally dont last long when someone is selling one.
Whatever you choose to buy, try to stay on top of maintenance too. Good Luck!


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

When I was looking for another extractor, I saw the ones on ebay that are made in China. I asked the guy about warranty, and he said there was none. Then I watched the bidding. These people ended up running the bid up to the price they could have bought an extractor from an American supplier, for. Anyway, I ended up finding a used Dadant locally, for about half of what a new one sold for, and no taxes or shipping charges added. One of the big things I look at is the shipping, as it can really run the price up, and the total price is what you have to look at. If the shipping is $40, then it makes the price look not so attractive. In fact, I contacted a Chinese supplier directly, and he quoted a price of $100 for the extractor, but there was another $100 shipping charge. Then what if a part broke? I also was not comfortable with the payment method to another country. You could easily end up holding the bag. Also, what if I needed parts? If you can get it cheap enough, and it breaks, you can make a part or have it made, but it has to be cheap. Thanks. Does the Maxant have any features that make it desirable from others?


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Chick ,I will share with you a little piece of info. about Jake the owner of Maxant Ind. After receiving my 3100P ,during my 1st extracting the motor was running what I thought was alittle hot. I called Jake informed him with that info. His exact words run it. Approx. 5 minutes later smoke rolled out of the motor.Called him back his business is in Mass. I live in Louiaiana ,before I rolled out of bed the next morning UPS was here on a special delevery with a new motor. Finished my extracting . Along with his word was a couple extra goodies in the box for our trouble.
A mans word is his bond, is what I been taught all my life .
If you want service I highly recommend an American made product who handles problems and sales right here in the USA, not India ,China or another hard to understand foriegh country.
I got caught up in the Dell computer offshore problem solvers whom I could not under stand.
Just my honest opinion !


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

And you are exactly right! I believe in American made products, and as I said, if you buy a Chinese made extractor, it would have to be really cheap. I can't believe the prices that people are bidding on the Chinese extractors, on ebay. There is no warranty, plus even if it breaks and you have to fix it yourself, where do you get parts? Even if you can get them, it would be a minimum of 2 weeks, and probably twice that, to get it in from China, Germany or any other country.


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

Here are a list of features to look out for, but in my opinion if your going to get a small hand crank go with Maxant 3100 .

Gauge of the SS 
Welding method (WT Kelley soldered there equipment together:lookout 
Reel type (some are plastic)
Coned Bottom
Speed control type (motorized models) 
Availability of parts /ease of replacement such as Bearings Belts 
Maxant and Dadant are real good when it comes to kiss engineering that why their machines last so long 
If you have a gear driven extractor and the extractor gets discontinued or it's from Germany and they break  

Also if your buying a hand crank now and ever want to upgrade.... 
I wouldn't fall for some of those 1 year warranty things they are only to cover and faulty manufacturing. How often are you going to use it???probley once while it's on warranty. Um sure any peace of trash can hold out for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## ganni025 (Sep 4, 2009)

i managed to find some simple plans on how to make a honey extractor...it's simple, cheap and done from scrap material check this out buddies
http://www.scienceinafrica.co.za/2005/september/honeyextractor.htm


----------

